# Late summer nectar and pollen sources



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea about any down plants down under, sorry


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

They don't have to be Australian plants


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Matt,

The first one that comes to mind is goldenrod. 

CC


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

This one has a reputation as a good producer.

http://www.mq.edu.au/arboretum/Plan...- Triadica sebifera - Chinese Tallow Tree.pdf


----------

